# Split bottom bracket



## Gamertech (Jul 7, 2018)

Looking for any information about this toc bicycle I’ve noticed a few different bike makers used the same split bottom bracket like Hudson, Indian, etc... anyway any help goes a long way trying to restore it to its original glory days


----------



## Gamertech (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Gamertech (Jul 7, 2018)

By the way there are no markings what so ever on the bike. No serial numbers just two small holes where the badge was that’s it.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 7, 2018)

Often the serial numbers are lost under the paint. 
You can use an inexpensive black light to find numbers, even under paint.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/UV-Black...e-on-Carpets-Rugs-any-Floor-or-Wall/854882777


----------



## KevinsBikes (Jul 19, 2018)

I've got a split BB as well, but i'm not sure that gets us very far.  I'm in the same boat with this bike, badge hole spacing is all I've got.


----------



## shoe3 (Jul 20, 2018)

Miami Cycle, used split, and Westfield...others too.  Miami did not have chain adjusters in rear. normally!


----------



## oddball (Jul 20, 2018)

And don't forget Yale


----------



## Wcben (Jul 20, 2018)

Are the badge holes oriented vertically or horizontally?


----------



## KevinsBikes (Jul 22, 2018)

Wcben said:


> Are the badge holes oriented vertically or horizontally?



vertical, 2.5 inch spacing center to center.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 22, 2018)

As did "National".....



.....but I don't think your frame set is one of theirs.


----------

